# Alterações climáticas e nível do mar



## Paulo H (17 Jun 2008 às 12:43)

*Será seguro aceitar o nível médio das águas do mar como indicador inequívoco das alterações climáticas?*

Estava hoje a rever o meu post no tópico "Como explicar o caos - Inverno morno, Maio frio e Verão tórrido" em que se fazia referência a um artigo publicado no Jornal Expresso acerca das causas para possíveis anomalias no clima actual, ou será melhor dizer no tempo meteorológico actual. Foi quando reparei que me deixei levar um pouco e de repente já estava mergulhado no oceano! Acontece, são temas que nos apaixonam verdadeiramente, não é verdade?! 

Quis fazer-vos crer que se queremos um bom indicador para as flutuações na temperatura média anual global do planeta, então teriamos o nível do mar!

Pois bem, não é assim tão fácil.. 

Para já é difícil de medir: ondulação, maré, vento, as diferentes salinidades nas várias camadas em profundidade, a própria acção da força da gravidade e a temperatura local do oceano, são apenas alguns dos factores que condicionam o nível do mar num ponto a medir. Teriam de ser escolhidos inúmeros pontos representativos nos oceanos do planeta, sendo que medir 1, 2 ou 3 mm de variação anual deverá ser complicado ao somar-lhe ao processo de medição os erros inerentes ao processo de medição e a incerteza (metrologia). 

Porém não tenho dúvidas quando falamos duma tendência contínua de subida do nível do mar por décadas que signifique realmente um aumento de temperaturas à escala mundial. Digamos que na última glaciação à 18000 anos, o mar estaria 130m abaixo do nível actual.

Mas não é apenas por ser difícil medir, é porque existem muitos factores climáticos e geológicos que ora potenciam ora ocultam o efeito.

Só alguns exemplos:

- A parte submersa de gelo nos icebergs ao derreter resulta num volume menor, dado que o gelo é menos denso que a água. (Factor negativo)
- A pressão exercida sobre a crosta continental pelas calotes polares (Antartida) bem como os glaciares na Gronelandia provoca o seu abaixamento, sendo que a sua fusão levaria a uma subida da crosta. (Factor negativo)
- O calor resultante do aumento de temperatura é absorvido pelos oceanos, expandindo o seu fluído, a água. (Factor positivo)
- A pressão atmosférica também condiciona as medições do nível do mar, embora não muito. Apesar das emissões de gases de estufa ou não, a pressão atmosférica média do planeta é sensivelmente a mesma.
- Quanto maior a salinidade da água, tanto mais densa esta será, pelo que ocupa menos volume. Ora sabendo que existem correntes marítimas termo-salinas um pouco por toda a parte, estas influenciam nas medições do nível do mar.
- As variações da força da gravidade, não as sentimos, são insignificantes para o nosso peso, mas esta força é maior nos polos e menor no equador, não esquecendo variações locais relativas a outros fenómenos. Nos oceanos o efeito desta é conjugado com a Lua e o Sol, resultando as marés.
- E muitos outros: o avanço do oceano sobre as linhas de costa (erosão), a exploração de água aprisionada no subsolo devolvendo-a ao mar, os sedimentos resultantes da actividade humana, etc..

Acho a medição do nível do mar é um bom indicador das mudanças climáticas, mas não muito preciso. É preciso ainda investigar muito para se obterem certezas quantitativas e não apenas qualitativas.

Deixo aqui algumas pistas para este tema:

"5. Global sea level rise as an indicator of climate change

Sea level is obviously directly related to extremes of climate change. As a gross example, at the beginning of the last deglaciation 18,000 years ago sea level was everywhere about 100 meters lower than it is now. The more subtle question is, can we observe future small (fractional mm) changes of sea level quickly enough, and also interpret them, to provide a useful index of smaller but important changes of climate? 

Using estimates of eustatic sea level rise as an indicator of climate change faces the difficulty that sea level rise is an output combining many individual effects. Some of these effects can offset others, so that the exact response of global sea level to climate change remains somewhat uncertain. It is necessary to work out a hydrological and geophysical budget for the various contributors to local and global sea level change. For example, global warming will cause both expansion of the ocean and changes of circulation [ Church et al., 1991]. In addition, the melting of small glaciers, while difficult to quantify, is also significant [ Meier, 1984]. These two effects together can account for about one mm per year of sea level rise over the last century, assuming that a global warming of about 0.5 degree C has occurred. 

Contributions of the Greenland and Antarctic ice sheets can play a different role. In the case of Greenland, Zwally et al. [1989] claimed that satellite altimeter data showed a thickening of ice there from 1978-87 equivalent to a fall of sea level of a few tenths of a mm per year. If this scenario held true over an extended time, then a possible increase of eustatic sea level rise from global warming, for example from thermal expansion, could be offset by increased storage of water in the form of ice on Greenland because of increased precipitation there. Douglas et al. [1990] vigorously disputed the adequacy of the satellite altimeter data analysis technique used by Zwally et al. [op. cit.], and further calculated that the alleged increase of ice thickness (about 20 cm per year) would have changed the angular momentum of the earth in a manner that was not in fact observed. Van der Veen [1993] has also disputed the Zwally et al. [1989] result on purely glaciological grounds. But the basic issue remains. If global warming causes increased precipitation at very high latitudes with concomitant storage of water in the form of ice, sea level rise due to thermal expansion of the ocean or melting of small glaciers could be offset to a greater or lesser extent. 

One must also consider the matter of water storage in artificial reservoirs that would otherwise have flowed into the oceans. Chao [1991] calculated that the increasing storage of water in both large and small above-ground reservoirs was equal to a fall of global sea level of 0.7 mm per year over the last 40 years. Since this figure must be added to the current eustatic rate to accurately reflect the real situation, an unexpectedly large source of water must be found to account for it. Sahagian, et al., [1994] found a smaller effect, but ignored the very large contribution of small reservoirs. 

From these considerations it is clear that simply obtaining a value for global sea level rise in the past, or detecting an increase in the future, is not enough for sea level rise to serve as an unambiguous indicator of global climate change. Global sea level, whether observed to increase, stay the same, or decrease, must be analyzed and understood in terms of all of the factors that affect it for meaning to be attached to it. "

*Fonte:* http://www.agu.org/revgeophys/dougla01/node5.html#SECTION00050000000000000000

*Outros links:*

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nível_do_mar#Varia.C3.A7.C3.A3o_temporal

http://yosemite.epa.gov/oar/globalw...ourceCenterPublicationsSeaLevelRiseIndex.html


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 16:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Para já é difícil de medir: ondulação, maré, vento, as diferentes salinidades nas várias camadas em profundidade, a própria acção da força da gravidade e a temperatura local do oceano, são apenas alguns dos factores que condicionam o nível do mar num ponto a medir.



Hoje ao ler uma notícia do lançamento de um novo satélite lembrei-me deste teu post.
As medições são actualmente feitas também com a ajuda de satélite. O primeiro foi o TOPEX/Poseidon que foi lançado em 1992 e esteve a funcionar até 2005, actualmente no espaço está o Jason 1 lançado em 2001 e por coincidência amanhã às 07:46 UTC vai para o espaço a bordo dum Delta II (se tudo correr bem) o novo Jason 2/OSTM (Ocean Surface Topography Mission).
Todos estes projectos são uma parceria entre a americana NOAA e a francesa CNES e ainda da NASA e da EUMETSAT.



> *NASA Mission Poised to Help Us Gauge Our Rising Seas*
> June 2008
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecotretas (20 Jun 2008 às 23:38)

Basta olhar para o gráfico do nível do mar do satélite Jason-1, actualmente em funcionamento, para perceber que houve uma inversão de tendência nos últimos dois anos. Pode ser temporário, mas conjugando com tudo o que está a acontecer ultimamente, parece-me que veio para ficar...
Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/06/para-onde-vai-o-mar.html


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Ecotretas disse:


> Basta olhar para o gráfico do nível do mar do satélite Jason-1, actualmente em funcionamento, para perceber que houve uma inversão de tendência nos últimos dois anos. Pode ser temporário, mas conjugando com tudo o que está a acontecer ultimamente, parece-me que veio para ficar...
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/06/para-onde-vai-o-mar.html



Sim, é verdade e interessante. 






Eu ontem quando vi o gráfico até estive a recolher uns dados para fazer um outro gráfico cruzando o nivel do mar, a cobertura global do gelo e a temperatura, mas ainda não tive tempo de acabar, talvez amanhã. Mas à primeira vista por vezes há relação outras vezes não há. Talvez tenha a ver com a espessura do gelo que não podemos medir com exactidão, apenas a cobertura.

É interessante, mas tirar conclusões com uma inversão de tendência com apenas 2 anos é no mínimo um pouco precipitado


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Ecotretas disse:


> Todos os sinais apontam para baixo. Até o nível do mar parece ter invertido a tendência de subida. Se assim fôr, é o fim desta baboseira do aquecimento global...
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/06/para-onde-vai-o-mar.html



Mas será que estamos todos a ver o mesmo gráfico?
Ou será que nas observações só temos em conta aquilo que dá mais jeito?
Se é assim, vamos lá então entrar na bricadeira!

*1992 - 1995: *Apesar de todos andarem a dizer que o nível do mar está a aumentar, como podemos ver nas observações realizadas, ele está estável. Isso da subida do nível médio das águas do mar é uma treta!




*1998:* E eis que se deu o declinio!!
O nível médio das águas do mar está a baixar de forma alarmante! Vem aí o gelo!!





*2000-2001:* É desta que o nível vai estabilizar! Tudo vai mudar a partir daqui! mas para baixo!!




*2004*: Os areais da Costa da Caparica vão finalmente aumentar!



*
2006: *A neve em Lisboa foi um sinal!!!
Tudo vai mudar!!! Vem aí o recuo do mar!!




*2008:*



É agora!! É agora!!! A tendência está lá!!!


ai..ai..ai..


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



AnDré disse:


> *2008:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então se o gelo está a começar a crescer..o mar tem que recuar não??

E vamos lá ver se os jet streams não começam tambem a mudar as suas latitudes


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Então se o gelo está a começar a crescer..o mar tem que recuar não??



Sim, pelo menos teoricamente no último ano (meses?) o gelo deve estar a aumentar pois o nivel do mar baixou um pouco, provavelmente tudo à conta do hemisfério sul. Resta saber quanto tempo será assim. Ou então haverá outro factor mas não sei.



Mário Barros disse:


> E vamos lá ver se os jetstrems não começam tambem a mudar as suas latitudes



Há estudos a indicarem que sim, que o Jet está mudar:

Historical trends in the jet streams
http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/2008/2008GL033614.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Vince disse:


> Há estudos a indicarem que sim, que o Jet está mudar:
> 
> Historical trends in the jet streams
> http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/2008/2008GL033614.shtml



Ai ai que estou a ver a minha vida a andar para trás  obrigado Vince pelo link.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Então se o gelo está a começar a crescer..o mar tem que recuar não??
> 
> E vamos lá ver se os jet streams não começam tambem a mudar as suas latitudes



O gelo está a crescer?
Ninguém tem a certeza disso.
Sabemos que a norte há menos cobertura de gelo.
Que a sul há mais cobertura de gelo.
Que a nível global estamos praticamente no ponto "zero" de anomalia.

Para efeitos do nível do mar, é o volume de gelo que tem mais peso e não a sua área. E espessura de gelo é coisa que não se consegue medir.
Mas pela avaliação desse gráfico, e se o aumento do nível médio do mar se dever apenas ao derretimento do gelo, então em 16 anos "perdeu-se" um bom volume de gelo.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 01:03)

Ou então pensando melhor, se calhar pode não ter a ver só com o gelo mas a temperatura da água, afinal o Pacífico é o maior Oceano e tivemos a La Nina (Pacífico sul) e também parece que estamos a entrar numa fase fria do PDO (Pacífico norte).

Como o Paulo disse no primeiro post, a temperatura da água também influencia o nivel do mar. Se calhar amanhã também vou cruzar dados com um indice dos El Ninos/La Ninas.



Paulo H disse:


> - O calor resultante do aumento de temperatura é absorvido pelos oceanos, expandindo o seu fluído, a água. (Factor positivo)


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Vou tentar aqui calcular matematicamente o efeito de vários factores sobre o nível do mar. Irei fazer aproximações grosseiras, mas o suficientemente correctas dada a grandeza dos calculos.

Se quisessemos aumentar o nível do mar em 1mm, o que fariamos? Vou enunciar algumas respostas por mais ridículas que sejam!

1. Juntar mais água nos oceanos
2. Juntar mais detritos nos oceanos: poluição, erosão da costa, meteoritos e poeiras espaciais..
3. Aumentar a temperatura dos oceanos
4. Aumentar o efeito da força gravitacional da Lua ou do Sol sobre a Terra, por encurtamento da distância. 
5. Reduzir a pressão atmosférica, 
6. Reduzir a salinidade média da água dos oceanos, 
7. Derreter os Icebergs


Dados:

Superfície total dos oceanos___________________: 361 milhões de km2
Percentagem de Superfície coberta por oceanos__: 71%
Profundidade média dos oceanos_________________: 2987m, 9800 pés

*http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oceanos*

TABELA - Valores para densidade da água (g/cm3), em diferentes temperaturas (C).

TEMPERATURA	DENSIDADE
3,98	1
15,0	0,99913
18,0	0,99862
19,0	0,99842
20,0	0,99823
21,0	0,99814
22,0	0,99803
22,5	0,99759
23,0	0,99751
23,5	0,99745
24,0	0,99721
24,5	0,99716
25,0	0,99707
25,5	0,99694
26,0	0,99681
26,5	0,99667
27,0	0,99654
27,5	0,99640
28,0	0,99626
29,0	0,99597
30,0	0,99567
31,0	0,99537
32,0	0,99505

*http://w3.ufsm.br/fisica_e_genese/Fisica/Pratica/Tabela temp. densid. agua.doc*


*1. Juntar-lhe água*

Quando falamos na queima dos combustíveis fósseis, esquecemo-nos um pouco de que estamos também produzindo água além do CO2. E esta quantidade de água potencial tal como o CO2 potencial e outros gases, estavam de alguma forma confinados antes da era do petróleo e do gás natural.

Sendo os combustíveis fósseis, basicamente, hidrocarbonetos alcanos, embora também alcenos, alcinos e outros ciclo-qualquer coisa??, 
e esquecendo por agora outros grupos de substancias voláteis (alcool, aldeídos, éter..) à base de carbono, vamos concentrar-nos na queima dos mais conhecidos e usados na industria, transportes, e produtos do nosso dia a dia.

Metano : CH4 ------------- > CH4  + 1 O2 + 1   O2  1 CO2 + 2 H2O
Etano  : C2H6 ------------ > C2H6 + 2 O2 + 1.5 O2  2 CO2 + 3 H2O
Butano : C3H8 ------------ > C3H8 + 3 O2 + 2   O2  3 CO2 + 4 H2O
Propano: C4H10 ----------- > C4H10+ 4 O2 + 2.5 O2  4 CO2 + 5 H2O
(............)
Octano (Gasolina): C8H18 - > C8H18+ 8 O2 + 4.5 O2  8 CO2 + 9 H2O

Podemos assim, deduzir e simplificando, que por cada molécula de CO2 produzida, se produz adicionalmente 1 molécula de água (que também produz efeito estufa). Simplifico por baixo, porque existem os alcenos (ligações duplas de carbono) e alcinos (ligações triplas) com menos hidrogénio e portanto, dando origem a menor proporção de água. 

A quantidade anual de produção de CO2 é de 5.8 biliões de Toneladas/ano


"Existe um acúmulo de 3 bilhões de toneladas de carbono por ano na atmosfera. Sempre que as práticas humanas aumentam a concentração de gases nocivos ao planeta, a natureza procura reagir, fazendo com que tais gases sejam absorvidos ou pela biomassa vegetal ou pelos oceanos.

Emissão: 5,8 bi ton/ano – queima de combustíveis fósseis

                50,0 bi ton/ano – respiração de plantas
                2,8 bi ton/ano – desmatamento
                50,0 bi ton/ano – respiração dos solos
               100.0 bi ton/ano – emissão dos oceanos 

Total: 208,6 bi ton/ano

Captação: 100,0 bi ton/ano – fotossíntese
                   104,0 bi ton/ano – oceanos

Total: 204,0 bi ton/ano 

                    São, portanto, 208,6 – 204 = 4,6 bi ton/ano de carbono lançados na atmosfera, sendo que 1,6 bi ton/ano são absorvidos por fonte ainda desconhecida. Restam , assim, 3 bi ton/ano.

*http://br.geocities.com/uel_climatologia/seminarioefeitoestufa2.htm*

Então supondo que se emitem 5.8 biliões de toneladas/ano de CO2, resultante da queima de energias fósseis, vamos verificar quanto se produz de água!

Ora, Mr (CO2) = 12 + 2 x 16 = 44g/mol
Mr (H2O) = 2 x 1 + 16 = 18g/mol

Tinhamos visto antes, que podiamos simplificar um pouco, generalizando, aceitando a ideia de que para 1 molécula de CO2 se produz 1 molécula de água, logo como 1 mol de água pesa 18/44 do CO2, é fácil calcular:

Quantidade anual de água produzida, resultante das energias fósseis:

(18/44) x 5.8 bi Ton = 0,40909 x (5.8 x 10^12) Ton = 2.37273 biliões de Ton de água

1km3=1000 x 1000 x 1000 m3 = 10^9m3

Sendo que 1m3 de água pesa 1 Tonelada, então Água produzida = 2.37273 biliões de m3 = (2.37273x10^12)/(10^9)km3 = 2372km3

1mm de superfície oceânica são: (0.001m/1000m)km x 361000000km2 = 361km3

Então, 2372/361 km3 = 6.5726mm/ano de subida do nível do mar.

Conclusão: Não é isso que está acontecendo, aumenta quanto muito 2 ou 3mm /ano, pelo que algo nos escapa, várias hipóteses:

a) As estimativas de queima de combustíveis fósseis estão erradas e consumimos muito menos.
b) A água está sendo contida na atmosfera, pois, se o aquecimento global for real, então a atmosfera pode conter mais água.
c) 1/4 desta água está sumindo-se pelo subsolo. (Não creio).
d) Talvez se consumam mais alcenos e alcinos do que alcanos (hidrocarbonetos). -- não creio!
e) Quando referem 5.8biliões de Toneladas, será o nº bilião americano que é 1000 x 1 milhão e não 1 milhão x 1 milhão (nº europeu)?!

Talvez.. Mas sendo assim basta-me dividir 2372km3 de água por 1000, de que resultam apenas 0.0065726mm/ano!

Se alguém me puder ajudar, agradecia saber o valor exacto com zeros do total de CO2 produzido anualmente, como o site é de uma universidade brasileira, corro o risco de 1 bilião não ser o mesmo que para nós.

Mas eu acredito mais na contenção da água produzida, pela atmosfera.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2. Juntar-lhe detritos: poluição, erosão da costa, meteoritos e poeiras espaciais..*

Quantidade de meteoritos e poeiras espaciais captadas anualmente: 

[Estimativas]

80000 Ton/ano: *www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ciencia/ult306u10952.shtml*
36500Ton/ano: *portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/meio-ambiente-atmosfera/mesosfera.php*
1-12000Ton/dia: *www.geocities.com/fundamentos_geologia/histcaract.html* 
18250 Ton/ano: *www.fenomeno.matrix.com.br/fenomeno_fenomenos_1_rochas-meteor.htm* 


Vou supor que são 80000Ton/ano, incluindo não só o que cai mas também as poeiras retidas por tempo indeterminado na atmosfera, mas com uma cadência normal com o tempo, chegando aos oceanos.

Sendo a superfície do mar 71% do total, então capta em média 71% x 80000 Ton = 56800 Ton anuais

A densidade dos materiais que compõe os meteoritos, é bastante superior á da água, mas se fosse 
aproximada à densidade da água, ex: (cometas), diriamos que 56800Ton são 56800m3

1mm de superfície oceânica são: (0.001m/1000m)km x 361000000km2 = 361km3

Ora, 56800m3 de meteoritos e poeiras cosmicas são 56800/(1000^3)km3 = 0,0000568km3/ano

Para subir 1mm à custa de meteoritos e poeiras cósmicas, seriam necessários 
decorrer 361km3/0,0000568km3 = 6355633,8 anos = (6 milhões anos)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3. Aumentar a temperatura dos oceanos*

Aumentando a temperatura de um líquido, este expande-se a pressão constante. Num termómetro, o líquido encontra-se num reservatório fechado para que este não evapore, pelo que existe vácuo no seu interior para que a pressão seja constante, caso contrário podiamos medir também à pressão atmosférica, sem grandes variações.

Densidade = -0,0002t + 1,0032, t= [ºC], equação linear interpolada pelo Excel, dado que a variação é aproximadamente linear a partir de 3.98ºC.

Por ex: De 15ºC para 18ºC, a densidade varia de 0.99913 para 0.99862, isto é varia 1,00051070477259, pelo que dividindo por 3ºC (18ºC-15ºC), resulta 1,00017023492419536

Se eu então aumentar a temperatura dos oceanos em 1ºC, estou a alterar a densidade de 2987m de coluna de água (profundidade média), que ficaria com 1,00017023492419536 x 2987m = 2987,5084917185m

Isto significa que aumentar 1ºC nos oceanos, é fazer subir 0.508492m o nível do mar

Logo, para subir 1mm, basta aumentar: 1ºC x 0.001m/0.508492m = 0.002ºC


Atenção: O calor específico da água, é bastante elevado, pelo que os oceanos detêm uma enorme massa calorífica, e portanto não é logo assim que os oceanos aquecem 1ºC! Para ter uma ideia, as profundezas oceânicas estão a uns meros 4ºC!

"
Oceanos Temperatura média (ºC) 
Oceano Pacífico 3,36 
Oceano Atlântico 3,73 
Oceano Índico 3,72 "

*http://www.horta.uac.pt/ct/forum/questoes/faq/oceanos/temperarura.html*

Bolas, nem eu sabia que era esta a temperatura média dos oceanos!! Não é à superfície, mas no global. 
Reparem que está abaixo dos 3.98ºC, temperatura a que a densidade da água é máxima, se raciocinarmos um pouco, caso a temperatura das profundidades aumente um pouco, digamos que se ultrapassar os 3.98ºC, aí sim, meus amigos, é ver os oceanos crescer! Se é que não se ultrapassou já esta barreira, é estranho que há 18000 anos atrás o mar estivesse 130m mais baixo. É que até aos 3.98ºC o mar tem capacidade de encolher com o aumento de temperatura, mas a partir daí é sempre 
a crescer. De facto a água tem menor densidade a 0ºC e vai aumentando até aos 3.98ºC e aí começa o processo inverso, o qual aumentando a temperatura a densidade da água diminui, aumentando o seu volume.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*4. Aumentar o efeito da força gravitacional da Lua ou do Sol sobre a Terra, por encurtamento da distância, ou por aumento da sua massa*

Tarefa impossível e insignificante, mesmo que a Terra ganhe 80000Ton de meteoritos anuais, os resultados são insignificantes. Mesmo sabendo que a Lua se afasta 4cm por ano, e que o efeito da força gravitacional se reduz a metade com o quadrado da distância, isto é, é inversamente proporcional a 1/r2. Com o Sol, a variação da sua influência gravitacional, depende também da orbita da Terra, por vezes mais excentrica e outras vezes mais circulares, ciclicamente.

Se a Lua se afasta 3.74cm por ano, e que a distância actual varia entre os 363000km e os 405000km, então como seria há 18000 anos? E há 1000000 anos? E há 260000000 milhões de anos?

3.74cm/ano = 0.0374m/ano

À 18000 anos_______________: 0.0374m x 18000 anos = 673.2m ---- Distância desprezável
À 1000000 anos_____________: 0.0374m x 1000000 anos = 37400m ---- Deverá ser menor, o processo não deve ser linear mas sim lento, embora acelerado!
À 260000000 milhões de anos: 0.0374m x 260000000 anos = 9724000m -- Impossível

Isto só para concluir que a força das marés, no tempo dos dinossauros devia ser apenas um pouco maior.


Dados:
*www.pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Força_de_maré 
www.dn.sapo.pt/2006/08/20/sociedade/a_tambem_pode_um_planeta.html*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*5. Reduzir a pressão atmosférica*

Gostava de saber se a emissão de gases, (cuja velocidade média de propagação é inferior à velocidade de escape da Terra (+/-11km/s), isto é, para gases com massa molecular superior ao Hidrogénio e o Hélio, ex: CO2, CH4, H2O, e outros..) levando à sua acumulação na atmosfera, se provocaria um raio maior no planeta ou se provoca um aumento da pressão atmosférica.
Do que sei, a pressão atmosférica média do planeta é constante, salvo erro, 1013mBar.

Penso que existe um equilíbrio dinâmico da atmosfera com os oceanos, pelo que sob baixas pressões atmosféricas o oceano será mais alto, e sob altas pressões o oceano será um pouco mais baixo.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*6. Reduzir a salinidade média da água dos oceanos*

Pressuposto: Sendo a água salgada mais densa que a água doce, então a massa dos oceanos ocuparia menor volume por ser salgada.

Observações: Seria uma tarefa no mínimo bastante árdua desalinizar a água dos oceanos, por mais que se explore o sal dos oceanos, a ínfima parte de sal que é explorada será sempre devolvida ao mesmo local: os oceanos. Por outro lado, a água dos oceanos é salgada porque é continuamente salinizada pelos minerais provenientes dos rios, dos vulcões marinhos, e da solubilidade dos minerais presentes na crosta em contacto com o mar. Se a quantidade de água é constante então a salinidade dos oceanos tenderá sempre a aumentar.

Atenção: É sabido que os líquidos são incompressíveis, mas podem expandir-se termicamente, isto é, o seu volume varia com a temperatura (ex: termómetros). A maior ou menor quantidade de sal dos oceanos, provoca decerto uma alteração na curva densidade vs temperatura desta, à pressão atmosférica normal.


Subida de 1mm dos oceanos: Nem me atrevo aqui a calcular a quantidade de sal necessária, é enorme!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*7. Derreter os Icebergs*

Embora o gelo seja menos denso que a água, a diferença de densidades não é tão grande assim. Digo-o porque poderiamos pensar que derretendo-se a parte submersa dos icebergs o resultado seria um volume menor originando um abaixamento do nível. 
Ora é sabido que o tamanho aparente à superfície é de 1/3 do total incluindo a parte submersa do iceberg, em média, tendo o cuidado de não generalizar e não corromper o princípio de Arquimedes! De forma que, a diferença de densidades não é superior a 1/3, logo derreter os icebergs levaria a uma subida do nível médio dos oceanos.

7.1 Derretendo a gronelândia

Ritmo de degelo médio na Gronelândia: 248km3

*dn.sapo.pt/2006/09/21/sociedade/degelo_gronelandia_acelera_e_bate_re.html*

Ora, 

1mm de superfície oceânica são: (0.001m/1000m)km x 361000000km2 = 361km3


Supondo que esse ritmo de degelo na Gronelãndia se mantivesse, o oceano subiria 248km3/361km3 = 0.687mm/ano
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


E pronto, por hoje já chega..


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2008 às 15:48)

Em relação ao meu post anterior, devo adverter de que se trata apenas de um ponto de partida, para termos uma ideia do peso de cada factor e não para retirar qualquer conclusão mais séria em relação aos números. 

Começo eu desde já a fazer um "pequeno" reparo em relação ao ponto 1 - Adição de água proveniente da queima de combustíveis fósseis. A verdade é que existem combustíveis fósseis com baixo teor de Hidrogénio, elemento necessário para formar água ao ligar-se ao oxigénio no processo de combustão. 

Uma dessas fontes pobres em hidrogénio é o Carvão mineral. É mais rico em carbono do que os restantes combustíveis fósseis, de facto se puro seria grafite (uma das formas do carbono) e, sob certas condições de pressão enorme o diamante.

Desta forma, penso que aos 5.8 Biliões de Toneladas de CO2 anuais, devemos subtrair a cota parte de Carvão, pois a % de Hidrogénio é muito baixa, ou melhor, o rácio C/H2 leva a que da combustão do carvão mineral resulte muito pouco vapor de água quando comparado com outros combustíveis fósseis.

O carvão mineral continua ainda sendo usado em larga escala, nomeadamente a China inaugura todas as semanas 1 central de Carvão, pelo que devemos tê-lo em conta no balanço da produção de água.

"A variação dos constituintes fundamentais, carbono, hidrogênio, e oxigênio, podem ser resumidos como segue, em termos percentuais, em base seca:

..................CARBONO HIDROGÉNIO OXIGÊNIO 
Madeira________ 50______ 6 ________ 43 
Turfa__________ 55-60___ 6 ________ 34-39 
Lignito_________ 67-78___ 5 ________ 17-28 
Carvão ou hulha_ 80-90___ 5 ________4,5-15 
Antracito_______ 96______ 2 ________  2 "

*[Fonte: http://querap.com.br/conteudo.php?mmenu=2&smenu=31&cod=143]*


----------



## José M. Sousa (5 Set 2008 às 10:42)

http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=598

How much will sea level rise?

… is the question people have been putting a lot of thought into since the IPCC AR4 report came out. We analysed what was in the report quite carefully at the time and pointed out that the allowance for dynamic ice sheet processes was very uncertain, and actually precluded setting a upper limit on what might be expected. The numbers that appeared in some headlines (up to 59 cm by 2100) did not take that uncertainty into account.
In a more recent paper, our own Stefan Rahmstorf used a simple regression model to suggest that sea level rise (SLR) could reach 0.5 to 1.4 meters above 1990 levels by 2100, but this did not consider individual processes like dynamic ice sheet changes, being only based on how global sea level has been linked to global warming over the past 120 years. As Stefan discussed, any non-linear or threshold behavior of ice sheets could lead to sea level rising faster than this estimate. Thus, otherwise quite conservative voices have been stressing the 'unknown unknown' nature of this problem and suggesting that, based on paleo-data (for instance), it was really hard to rule out sea level rises measured in feet, and not in inches. (Note too, the SLR is very much a lagging indicator, and will continue for centuries past the time that atmospheric temperatures have stabilised).
The first paper to really try and assess the future limits on dynamic ice sheet loss appeared in Science this week. Pfeffer et al looked at the exit glaciers for Greenland and West Antarctica and made some back of the envelope calculations of how quickly the ice sheets could dynamically drain. 
*Good news: they rule out more than 2 meters of sea level coming from Greenland alone in the next century. This is however more than anyone has ever suggested and would be comparable to the amount that disappeared at the Eemian (125,000 years ago) (see this post for more on that). 
Bad news: they can't rule out up to 2 meters in total. *In summary, they estimate that including dynamic ice sheet processes gives projected SLR at 2100 somewhere in the 80 cm to 2 meter range, and suggest that 80 cm should be the 'default' value. This is remarkable in a number of ways - first, these are the highest estimates of sea level rise by 2100 that has been published in the literature to date, and secondly, while they don't take into account the full uncertainty in other aspects of sea level rise considered by IPCC, their numbers are significantly higher in any case. And this week the Dutch 'Delta Commission' published its estimate of sea level rise that the Dutch need to plan for (p111): 55 to 110 cm globally and a bit more for Holland, based on a large number of scientists' input.
Lest readers think this is no big deal, the estimates for the number of people who would be affected by 1 meter of sea level rise is more than 100 million - mainly in Asia. Of some recent relevance is the fact that the storm surge caused by Gustav in New Orleans was within 1 foot of the top of the levees. Another 3 ft caused by global sea level rise would have put a lot more water into the 'bowl'. 
Thus better estimates of sea level rise from ice sheets remain a high priority for the climate community. More sophisticated models and deeper understanding are coming along and hopefully those results will be out soon.
We were going to leave it at that, but we've just seen *the initial media coverage where this result is being spun as a downgrading of predictions! (exemplified by this Reuters piece, drawing mainly from the U. Colorado press release). This is completely backwards. We stress that no-one (and we mean no-one) has published an informed estimate of more than 2 meters of sea level rise by 2100.* Tellingly, the statement in the paper that suggests otherwise has no reference.

There have certainly been incorrect assertions and headlines implying that 20 ft of sea level by 2100 was expected, but they are mostly based on a confusion of a transient rise with the eventual sea level rise which might take hundreds to thousands of years. And before someone gets up to say Al Gore, we'll point out preemptively that he made no prediction for 2100 or any other timescale. The nearest thing I can find is Jim Hansen who states that "it [is] almost inconceivable that BAU climate change would not yield a sea level change of the order of meters on the century timescale". But that is neither a specific prediction for 2100, nor necessarily one that is out of line with the Pfeffer et al's bounds. 
Thus, this media reporting stands as a classic example of how scientists get caught up trying to counter supposed myths but end up perpetuating others, and miss an opportunity to actually educate the public. The problem is not that people think that we will get 6 meters of sea level rise this century, it's that they don't think there'll be anything to speak of. Headlines like that in the Reuters piece (or National Geographic) are therefore doing a fundamental disservice to the public understanding of the problem.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

*Le Delta du Mékong pourrait disparaître avant la fin du siècle*

D’après une étude réalisée par par le Ministère de l’Environnement national Vietnamien, le delta du Mékong pourrait être totalement englouti par les eaux si le niveau des mers augmentait d’un mètre en conséquence du changement climatique, affectant ainsi considérablement l’agriculture et la topographie du pays. Plus d’un tiers du Delta du Mékong au Vietnam, dans lequel presque la moitié de la production de riz du pays est cultivée, sera submergé par l’eau si le niveau des mers augmente d’un mètre en conséquence du changement climatique. 
Une augmentation du niveau de la mer de cette importance inonderait également un quart de la ville d’Ho Chi Minh, la plus grande ville du Vietnam et qui compte plus de 6 millions d’habitants, selon ce scénario extrême, publié dans le quotidien Tuoi Tre jeudi. Les scientifiques spécialisés dans l’environnement ont depuis longtemps prévenu que le Vietnam, avec sa longue côte et ses vastes étendues de plaines de basse altitude, est l’un des pays les plus vulnérables de la Terre au phénomène de changement climatique. 
Le Vietnam est le deuxième principal exportateur de riz au monde après la Thaïlande. Cette année, le pays pourrait expédier un volume record de sept millions de tonnes de riz, aliment de base dans beaucoup de pays. Le scénario d’inondation fait partie d’un rapport basé sur les prévisions concernant les émissions de gaz à effet de serre et de dioxyde de souffre que le Ministère des Ressources Naturelles et de l’Environnement du Vietnam a présenté récemment au Premier Ministre. 
Le Ministère de l’Environnement a demandé au Premier Ministre d’approuver ce rapport afin qu’il serve de base à la mise en place de mesures de lutte et d’adaptation au changement climatique, d’après un autre quotidien local. Le rapport décrit trois scénarios soulignant l’impact possible du changement climatique sur le Vietnam, et le scénario intermédiaire serait celui utilisé pour servir de base à la planification de la politique climatique du pays, selon le quotidien Thanh Nien Daily. 
D’après ce scénario, le niveau des mers pourrait augmenter de 30 centimètres par rapport à la période 1980-1999 d’ici 2050 et s’élever à 75 centimètres d’ici 2100, d’après un bref rapport publié sur le site internet du ministère. Une augmentation du niveau des mers de 75 centimètres engloutirait près de 20% du Delta du Mékong et 10% de la ville d’Ho Chi Minh selon le rapport. 
L’augmentation des températures pourrait également potentiellement affecter l’agriculture et la forêt, dans la région des Montagnes Centrales (Tây Nguyên), dans laquelle les cultures de café sont nombreuses, d’après Tran Thuc, directeur de l’Institut pour la Météorologie, l’Hydrologie et l’Environnement du gouvernement du Vietnam. Le Vietnam est le principal exportateur au monde de café robusta. 
Le changement climatique devrait avoir un grand nombre de conséquences dans les prochaines années dont notamment l’augmentation du nombre de tempêtes, de sécheresses, de canicules, d’inondations, ainsi qu’une augmentation du niveau des mers. Les pays du monde entier cherchent actuellement à élaborer un nouveau traité international de lutte contre le changement climatique pour en contrôler les effets et pour en réduire l’impact au niveau mondial. Cependant, les divergences entre pays sont nombreuses et les discussions progressent très lentement.
Le Mékong est un fleuve d'Asie du Sud-Est. Né dans le Tibet oriental (sur les hauteurs de l'Himalaya), le Mékong arrose successivement la Chine (la province du Yunnan), le Myanmar, le Laos, la Thaïlande, le Cambodge et le Viêtnam. Environ 70 millions d'habitants vivent directement dans son bassin versant, situé sur des pays totalisant 242 millions d'habitants. Il est notamment utilisé pour l'irrigation, comme réceptacle de systèmes de drainage et d'eaux usées, pour la pêche et la pisciculture, la production hydroélectrique (grâce aux barrages comme celui au Yunnan), le transport et la fourniture d'eau pour l'industrie et les particuliers. Il est également connu pour ses habitations et marchés flottants.

Source : Courrier du Vietnam

CATNAT


----------

